# Vitamins and Supplements



## granfire (Jul 27, 2013)

When did it become so difficult to buy vitamins?

I am not talking about the strain on the eye to find the single supplement in the Alphabet soup in the shelf, but the common, run of the mill 'multi-vitamin'!

The doctor told me to get some for my son...ok, I say, that's easy....

no, it ain't!

There are not plain multies anymore!
Over 50 (he ain't), Women's (definitely not), pre-natals (I don't think so, although I doubt they would hurt him), and then men's for prostate health....really?
The kid being in no man's land right now, not quiet kid, not yet adult....I caved and went with the classic: Flintstones (with iron, because the doctor said so) 


But it seemed the week after I buy the Flintstones, they added (finally) a teen formulation to the assortment...


Once we get further on the workout schedule, I might have to add some to his intake though...
Although I hope he does not have to go my route...I am keeping the industry alive all by myself: Ginseng and Ginko, C&E, B complex, D3, Biotin, Flaxseed oil...and that's just in the morning....

What are your favorite vitamins?

do you take other supplements?


----------



## K-man (Jul 27, 2013)

Having sold them for decades, there were relatively few times I ever recommended them. The only one I was convinced I should take was ACE, then research showed it increased the chance of heart attack and stroke, the very thing it was meant to prevent.  Take them at your peril ... either your health or your pocket. :asian:


----------



## granfire (Jul 27, 2013)

LOL....unfortunately I have to take D....not sure why, if it is a coincidence, bad living or just an age/gender thing, but being deficient is a drag! And I mean that quiet literally...I have minimized my sunscreen use for now...


----------



## K-man (Jul 27, 2013)

granfire said:


> LOL....unfortunately I have to take D....not sure why, if it is a coincidence, bad living or just an age/gender thing, but being deficient is a drag! And I mean that quiet literally...I have minimized my sunscreen use for now...


D is one of the few things, not only safe to take but also necessary in many cases. Same applies to some of the B vitamins and folic acid. As for the rest ... they make a lot of people a lot of money.


----------



## granfire (Jul 28, 2013)

lol, I know. 
But even if they are merely a placebo....still cheaper than constantly running to the doc...


----------



## K-man (Jul 28, 2013)

granfire said:


> lol, I know.
> But even if they are merely a placebo....still cheaper than constantly running to the doc...


I'm old fashioned. I look for honesty in advertising. Novel, I know.


----------

